# Bad news for 2400, Good news for me



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 didn't get to have his surgery, but that meant I got to go shooting with him at his private range. 

Beautiful country, beautiful wife. Probably more the 2400 deserves! He is one lucky man. And a gracious host.

My wife and I got to shoot some things we've never held before. 2400's knowledge and experience are a great resource, even if he hasn't been completely put together, yet. 

Please remember him next Monday, when his parts come in.

:smt1099 

Thanks 2400,

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Indeed!!! Prayers with you my friend!!!

All say a prayer and smoke an Upmann for you on Monday.

I've never had the plaesure of personally meeting this man, but we've become good email & phone friends. His charcter is very evident. I hope to someday share a cigar, a few rounds of .45ACP, and stories IN PERSON!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Top of the Bunch...*

There is very few like him in the web world of guns. He is my number one go to guy for sound advise that works. Prayers will be going forth at all times for him and his family. Hang in there my friend we need you and want you to get well soon. In our prayers always.:smt033

Best Regards Baldy..:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> 2400 didn't get to have his surgery, but that meant I got to go shooting with him at his private range.
> 
> Beautiful country, beautiful wife. Probably more the 2400 deserves! He is one lucky man. And a gracious host.
> 
> ...


Oh quit bragging. If you're trying to make us jelious it worked. We need a get together for many of us to meet each other. ummmm, an idea is forming.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad you and your lovely wife enjoyed shooting with us WM. We had a great time and are lookng forward to doing it again. :smt023 



Tony if you're thinking hard enough that an idea is forming, you better be sitting in the office... :anim_lol:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Glad you and your lovely wife enjoyed shooting with us WM. We had a great time and are lookng forward to doing it again. :smt023
> 
> Tony if you're thinking hard enough that an idea is forming, you better be sitting in the office... :anim_lol:




Or on the toilet.:mrgreen:

p.s. Good luck Monday 2400. I will smoke a Rocky Patel in you honor.:smt028


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> Tony if you're thinking hard enough that an idea is forming, you better be sitting in the office... :anim_lol:





Maximo said:


> Or on the toilet.:mrgreen:
> 
> p.s. Good luck Monday 2400. I will smoke a Rocky Patel in you honor.:smt028


That's exactly what I meant Max. :smt023

Thanks for the thought and the smoke. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

2400, you better have your parts delivered by UPS cause Fedex isn't very reliable in our north country.

Best wishes and have a smoke on me. :smt033 

:smt1099


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

When you're up and going again this ones is on me. :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I've never had the plaesure of personally meeting this man, but we've become good email & phone friends. His charcter is very evident. I hope to someday share a cigar, a few rounds of .45ACP, and stories IN PERSON!!!





tnoisaw said:


> We need a get together for many of us to meet each other. ummmm, an idea is forming.


It is well worth the effort to go see 2400.

He is a gracious host, willing to share his shooting range in his front yard. He has a magnificant ditch in the back yard he'll share with you, too. Just don't try to take any of his rocks. He runs a railroad service to the edge of his ditch, and that was a real treat, too.

I'd rate his place 5 cigars out of 5.

:smt033 :smt033 :smt033 :smt033 :smt033

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> It is well worth the effort to go see 2400.
> 
> I'd rate his place 5 cigars out of 5.
> 
> ...


Thanks! :smt023

Looks like you left in the nick of time this morning, we have about 2" of snow on the ground right now. :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Oh quit bragging. If you're trying to make us jelious it worked. We need a get together for many of us to meet each other. ummmm, an idea is forming.


Just get out and visit, Tony. Oh, that's right. You live in some foreign, frozen land, don't you? Did they ever build a bridge that will bring you into civilization? Or do you still have to come by boat? :smt033

So far I have met up with three of our members: Eddie Z, Shipwreck, and 2400. If I had more time Saturday, I would have tried to meet with some of the folks in Fort Worth.

Its great to be able to put a face with the personality.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Just thought I'd share a couple of pics with you folks:

Here is a picture of 2400's house:








[/URL][/IMG]

Here is a picture of my wife hollering down at his wife to see what's for dinner:








[/URL][/IMG]

Same pic, but without the telephoto. Look for my wife in the upper left corner:








[/URL][/IMG]

And here's a pic of his private shooting range:








[/URL][/IMG]

WM


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow.. Those views are unreal. Absolutely beautiful!


----------

